# nginx: [error] lua_load_resty_core failed to load the resty.core module from https://github.com/openresty/lua-resty-core;



## andrian (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi. Please help me. I trying start nginx and receive error:

```
nginx: [error] lua_load_resty_core failed to load the resty.core module from https://github.com/openresty/lua-resty-core;
```
What it your mean?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

You're most likely missing a module dependency.


----------



## andrian (Sep 30, 2019)

I delete www/nginx-devel and install www/nginx.
I run nginx start and receive other  error:

```
nginx: [error] init_by_lua error: /usr/local/etc/nginx/lua/featured_upstreams.lua:1: module 'cjson' not found:
    no field package.preload['cjson']
```
So, problem about "nginx: [error] lua_load_resty_core" -is fixed.
How load to nginx this "cjson module"?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

Use the `loadmodule` command in your nginx.conf to load the appropriate modules.


----------

